# Help needed ASAP David brown 1210



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi I have a David Brown 1210 front end loader white and orange model the hydraulic hose come off and I lost a lot of oil it was below dip stick when I checked I put more oil in up to second mark on dip stick problem I have now is loader won’t go up or down or rear linkage arms I undone the pipe that goes to the little leaver left hand side that controls switching from loader to rear hydraulics plenty of oil coming out. It then goes to gang panel with all the hoses on it and two levers that control the loader but when I pull on levers the front end arms will move a fraction. do I have to bleed the system. Any help Appreciated thank you


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I've never had to bleed any hydraulic systems except for brakes.

The only time I've had hydraulics totally fail like that the check/bypass valve failed and nothing worked.

Maybe loosen a hose up by your "gang panel" and try to run that lever to see if you can get oil pumping out where you loosened it.


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you will give it a try today


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi tried it i never changed the hydraulic filter would that be the problem.


----------

